# RPMs Increase, But Speed Doesn't At First



## scottyZ (Jun 19, 2010)

Default RPMs Increase, But Speed Doesn't At First
I have a 6-speed manual 2007 350Z. About 35K miles.

In the higher gears (4, 5 and 6), when I accelerate the RPMs increase but the speed takes a few seconds to increase... at which point the RPMs decrease and level off.

The problem seems to be worsening.

Any ideas?

I plan on taking it in for service, but it'd be great to have an idea of the problem before going in there.

Thanks,
Scotty


----------



## Twin_Turbo_300zx (Apr 19, 2010)

*Slipping Clutch*

Sounds like your clutch is slipping try accelerating slower and see if you have the same results. If you floor it or go up a steep hill and the RPMS go up quickly with no increase in speed it is most likely a slipping clutch.


----------

